# Advice needed.. i am getting drywall masters boxes.



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello Pals...

I got an offer for 

New drywall master:

10 inch box
12 inch box
un extendable handle
Pump

for $1200

go for it ? 

Thanks


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

what I know about drywall master is that they're built like a tank :thumbsup:
for everything else ask Moore


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Earth to Moore ...Earth to Moore..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I wouldn't be one to compare since I've never used the other brands.
But yeah the master Is built like a tank. 

Is that offer for a used set Bob? A new set would cost the same.

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Set-Specials/Drywall-Master-Box-Combo.html


I'm looking at a all-wall catolog Where that same set Is $985.

DWT Members get a discount too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Ive used ames, Tapetech and DM. Ive been running my dm boxes now for 10+ years with no complaints. Still solid... 
I think thats a decent deal Bob. Take care of them and they will outlast most of us.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

moore said:


> I wouldn't be one to compare since I've never used the other brands.
> But yeah the master Is built like a tank.
> 
> Is that offer for a used set Bob? A new set would cost the same.
> ...


Its coming out to 1199 for me unless you mean with the discount. Boxes are the next thing on my list im wishing for a big job to justify the purchase. Everyone cross there fingers for me


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> Its coming out to 1199 for me unless you mean with the discount. Boxes are the next thing on my list im wishing for a big job to justify the purchase. Everyone cross there fingers for me


Sorry....That was from a 2012 catolog ..

Chit done gone up!!:blink:


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Does prices ever go down lol


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks guys, i called them and adding shipping to canada it will be higher than the states ! 

Moore its a new set.

Looks like im getting them. And adding a corner roller. 

If someone knows a better deal in canada ontario please lemme know. 

Cheers


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Westtech has some stuff but im not sure about boxes havent been on there site in a while but there from canada and an awesome company fast shipping


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Corey The Taper said:


> Westtech has some stuff but im not sure about boxes havent been on there site in a while but there from canada and an awesome company fast shipping


I just hanged the phone with them , they wanted 1800 !!

so far no place matched the price here !!! Which is so weird!!


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Columbia has an offer that if you spend 1600 you get a free pump. I believe the boxes cost just under 400 and the hydra reach is around 350, so add a tube and a corner roller and you should be close to what you need for a free pump. 
I just got my backup 10" box back from getting a tune up at Columbia. It's a standard and my other is a fat boy. I forgot how much of a difference the fatboy makes, it goes way further, you want one.


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Level 5 WITH Extendable Handle from All-Wall $899!

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Set-Specials/Level5-Flat-Box-Combo-with-Extendable-Handle.html


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Set-Specials/Drywall-Master-Box-Combo.html


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I havent tryed allwall but I have walltools and it took weeks for my stuff to come in with no call to tell me it was backordered or nothing didnt even get a tshirt or anything for the inconvenience


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

All-Wall is the best and is my preference!! They have always taken great care of me!! But I have no complaints for wall tools though.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

This is $ 200 cheaper than everywhere... 

http://www.tapingtools.com/Drywall-Master-Tools/

Anyone knows this website?


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> This is $ 200 cheaper than everywhere...
> 
> http://www.tapingtools.com/Drywall-Master-Tools/
> 
> Anyone knows this website?


Looks like it could be connected to All-Wall to me. Take a look at the staff photos towards the bottom of these pages, they're the same people. 

http://www.tapingtools.com/TT-Customer-Support.html

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Service-Repair.html


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

The phone number also comes up as All-Wall's.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> This is $ 200 cheaper than everywhere...
> 
> http://www.tapingtools.com/Drywall-Master-Tools/
> 
> Anyone knows this website?


I have met the owners of drywall master a few times. They do care about who sells their tools and make sure they are legit. I dont think you will have a problem with anyplace that sell DM tools.
You could also Google DM phone number and speak with them yourself to ease your mind.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Both All-Wall and TapingTools list themselves as being part of All-Wall Equipment Company. Lots of duplication in how things are written up on both sites. Same addresses.

I can't understand why TapingTools lists their same tools for less than on All-Wall's site. Especially targeting the 'we won't be undersold' market? 

Wonder if our All-Wall 10% DWT discount could apply to TapingTools site, as well? Otherwise, with that 10%, All-Wall is looking to me like it's still cheaper, for at least this set: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Set-Specials/Drywall-Master-Box-Combo.html


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Unless there's things like shipping costs that make up for the difference.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

JustMe said:


> Unless there's things like shipping costs that make up for the difference.


shipping will make the difference, they wanted $ 130sh for shipping ! 

but still weird how comes the prices are different! and how comes the price i get in canada is still cheaper than both ! coz its around 1200 canadian ! and the seller told me , we fix your tools here while even a little cheaper from the states is going to cost u money and headache to fix ! 

honestly make lots sense !


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

http://www.fantastictools.com/​


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> shipping will make the difference, they wanted $ 130sh for shipping !
> 
> but still weird how comes the prices are different! and how comes the price i get in canada is still cheaper than both ! coz its around 1200 canadian ! and the seller told me , we fix your tools here while even a little cheaper from the states is going to cost u money and headache to fix !
> 
> honestly make lots sense !


Pricing things like that and shipping from the same place almost seems to be a bit of a shell game, is my initial thought, and maybe some of you think the same. But maybe All-Wall has some reasons they use to justify it, so I'd ask before judging it to be that. Maybe All-Wall will come on here and let us know on it.

With them using the same order phone # on both sites, I wonder how they keep things straight, as to which site the customer is looking at, talking about. Anyone ever phone All-Wall?

If I was to order, I might phone up All-Wall and ask them which would be cheaper, overall - if they sold it to you through All-Wall, or through TapingTools. See what they might say. I'd also ask about the 10% DWT discount for things being sold through the TapingTools name.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.level5tools.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=1823

Good tools!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

JustMe said:


> Pricing things like that and shipping from the same place almost seems to be a bit of a shell game, is my initial thought, and maybe some of you think the same. But maybe All-Wall has some reasons they use to justify it, so I'd ask before judging it to be that. Maybe All-Wall will come on here and let us know on it.
> 
> With them using the same order phone # on both sites, I wonder how they keep things straight, as to which site the customer is looking at, talking about. Anyone ever phone All-Wall?
> 
> If I was to order, I might phone up All-Wall and ask them which would be cheaper, overall - if they sold it to you through All-Wall, or through TapingTools. See what they might say. I'd also ask about the 10% DWT discount for things being sold through the TapingTools name.


they don't have reasons for that, they just wanna make extra coins from shipping.If I wanna buy something from their Ebay shop postage is $50 but on their website postage is $100+ :furious:  for the same product

so how do you justify that ALL-WALL ?


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Magic said:


> Ive used ames, Tapetech and DM. Ive been running my dm boxes now for 10+ years with no complaints. Still solid...
> I think thats a decent deal Bob. Take care of them and they will outlast most of us.


I missed this post, my DM boxes have been going strong for 10 years now also. 5 apprentices have run them so they haven't led an easy life either.:yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

keke said:


> they don't have reasons for that, they just wanna make extra coins from shipping.If I wanna buy something from their Ebay shop postage is $50 but on their website postage is $100+ :furious:  for the same product
> 
> so how do you justify that ALL-WALL ?


Great. So now we can ask them "Which works out cheaper - through All-Wall, TapingTools, or Ebay?"


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

JustMe said:


> Great. So now we can ask them "Which works out cheaper - through All-Wall, TapingTools, or Ebay?"


yes we should and here's the proof

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TapeTech-7-...010?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a8d193a8a


http://www.all-wall.com/s.nl?sc=3&whence=


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

keke said:


> yes we should and here's the proof
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TapeTech-7-...010?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a8d193a8a
> 
> ...


Your 2nd link is showing 0.00, keke. Maybe one has to be logged in to see the pricing? I don't have an account with All-Wall to do that.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The 7inch box on EBay is $379 + $35.09 postage.
From the AllWall site it is $379+ $110.56 postage.
Very good question Keke.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I noticed that too Gaz, I've bought items from All Wall off of e-bay instead of their website to save on shipping:blink:. Sometimes they list with best offer option so you can try to beat them down.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> The 7inch box on EBay is $379 + $35.09 postage.
> From the AllWall site it is $379+ $110.56 postage.
> Very good question Keke.


the naked true.....All-Wall is just a supplier and where can they sell their tools ? drywall community guys......jump on you get 10% off......but now the loyal guys can see that the the 10% off is actually > 10% extra... more coins in their pocket


That's the difference between 

-manufacturers like Trim-Tex, Tape PRo ( they're happy to give you even free stuff in exchange of your review - they wanna make a better product for you so they could get more money on the long term in this way, which is FAIR) 

and 

-suppliers like All-Wall that look to get more money reaping you off whey they've got the chance - NOT FAIR


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

JustMe said:


> Your 2nd link is showing 0.00, keke. Maybe one has to be logged in to see the pricing? I don't have an account with All-Wall to do that.


Noticed that... I printed the page and I'll post it tomorrow


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

Tim0282 said:


> http://www.level5tools.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=1823
> 
> Good tools!



Tool world has good tools also..they have no web page, but will email you a price list...all the tools are made in house and in the USA. They do not make a zook...try there rol-plow



Price list for Precision Taping Tools Phone 800-562-2484 March 24, 2014
 
Quick Clean Pump w/Adapter $279.00​ Pneumatic Pump 2000 $499.00​ Hi-Rise Filler $ 99.00​ Quick Clean Pump $229.00​ Pump Filler Adapter $ 50.00​ Gooseneck $ 75.00​ 7” Flat Finisher Box $219.00​ 10” Flat Finisher Box $229.00​ 12” Flat Finisher Box $229.00​ 34” Flat Finisher Handle $109.00​ 38”, 42”, 48”, 54” $109.00​ 60”, 66”, 72” $129.00​ Corner Roller & Handle $120.00 ​ Corner Head Handle $ 47.00​ Corner Applicator Box & Handle $ 219.00​ 2 ½” Corner Head $269.00​ 03” Corner Head $269.00​ 2-3/4” Rol-Plow & Handle $140.00​ 2” Nail Spotter w/Handle $219.00​ 03” Nail Spotter w/Handle $219.00​ DWM Auto Taper $1350.00​ 
Prices subject to change


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have two full sets of Tape Tech, one full set of Blue Line, one full set of Columbia, one full set of Tape Worm and partial of NorthStar. I would use the Tape Worm boxes any day over all the rest. In my opinion, they are the easiest to run and the least maintenance of all of them. Blue Line is the hardest to run and most expensive. Columbia are the next hardest to run. Don't like the fit of their gaskets. They would sit on the shelf and draw dust as far as I'm concerned. One of my guys likes them, though, so they get used often. Tape Tech are easy to run and maintain, but a little pricey for parts. Still good tools. All of them are good tools. I don't have a set of Level 5 tools, yet, but I will someday. They are the best price out there. The quality is there. they are excellent tools. Tape Worm has the thickest box blade and wears forever. And their box handle is second to none. And lasts much longer than Columbia, Tape Tech or Blue Line. There, I ranted and raved.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> I have two full sets of Tape Tech, one full set of Blue Line, one full set of Columbia, one full set of Tape Worm and partial of NorthStar. I would use the Tape Worm boxes any day over all the rest. In my opinion, they are the easiest to run and the least maintenance of all of them. Blue Line is the hardest to run and most expensive. Columbia are the next hardest to run. Don't like the fit of their gaskets. They would sit on the shelf and draw dust as far as I'm concerned. One of my guys likes them, though, so they get used often. Tape Tech are easy to run and maintain, but a little pricey for parts. Still good tools. All of them are good tools. I don't have a set of Level 5 tools, yet, but I will someday. They are the best price out there. The quality is there. they are excellent tools. Tape Worm has the thickest box blade and wears forever. And their box handle is second to none. And lasts much longer than Columbia, Tape Tech or Blue Line. There, I ranted and raved.


How old are the sets, Tim? My experience has been that TT's tools have been getting worse, while Columbia's have been getting better. I think TT has made a couple corrective improvements in the last while, though.

As I think we already discussed, my Columbia 8" FatBoy's gasket needs a bit of trimming where the handle pushes against it, otherwise it jams up the box lid some when running it - unless I pull back slightly on the handle when putting it on, which is what I do.

I don't know on the Tape Worm tools, as I've never run any, much less remember seeing any. I don't worry too much about blade life - cheap to replace. I'm more interested in the finish they leave. If they do leave a nicer, more consistent finish.....:thumbsup:

If Tape Worm makes a better extendable handle than Columbia's extendable handle, that would be interesting to me. But if memory serves, their boxes and handles will only fit other Tape Worm tools. So I might be out of luck there, if I want to run boxes other than theirs. Unless there's not too much modification needed.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

The Tape Worm gives a flatter, more consistent joint. In my opinion.
My TT are older. Good tools still. Columbia set is a couple years old. Maybe three. Didn't like the boxes from day one. Don't like the lid. The taper leaked from day one until I took the clean out door off and put a bead of silicone on it. Don't especially like spending a thousand dollars and more, then have to "fix" it to make it run right.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh, you are right about the Tape Worm handles. They only work on their boxes. Blue Line is like that, too.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> The Tape Worm gives a flatter, more consistent joint. In my opinion.


With a thicker blade, and a maybe beefier blade holder, I could see that.

That might be an interesting option for such as Columbia - being able to order with a thicker blade option.

When I 1st box coat using 2buck's boxing method, I find I can run my Columbia box blades at a tighter setting, so there's little crown to have to sand.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> Oh, you are right about the Tape Worm handles. They only work on their boxes. Blue Line is like that, too.


I believe I remember something about that, when it came to Blueline. I wonder if that's the same with TapePro, since they seem the same as Blueline. And how much modification is needed to make it so they'd work with such as Columbia, Drywall Master, TapeTech.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> I believe I remember something about that, when it came to Blueline. I wonder if that's the same with TapePro, since they seem the same as Blueline. And how much modification is needed to make it so they'd work with such as Columbia, Drywall Master, TapeTech.


One thing I'm not seeing, though, when I look up suppliers of BlueLine - Wall Tools, WestTech Tools, Al's Taping Tools - is they're not saying anything about Blueline being sized differently. Other than WestTech, the Tapeworm suppliers I looked up are mentioning its size difference.

Did Blueline's sizing change? Or are they waiting for new Blueline customers to find out after they've ordered tools other than Blueline?


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

The Premier / Blue Line / Tapepro handles should fit pretty much any box - you may just need to adjust the lid stud length.
Our connector plates are a little thicker, and some of the other brands have the stud adjusted down.
Just back off the locknut, wind the stud through another turn and nip it up - should be fine.
http://www.walltools.com/media/productattachments/files/c/o/col-ffb-nonhinged.pdf
http://www.walltools.com/media/productattachments/files/2/0/20ttx.pdf


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

JustMe said:


> Your 2nd link is showing 0.00, keke. Maybe one has to be logged in to see the pricing? I don't have an account with All-Wall to do that.


don't need account just add in the basket and put your post code and see what comes up
for me this is the price


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

keke said:


> don't need account just add in the basket and put your post code and see what comes up
> for me this is the price


Do they at least deliver to your doorstep for those $? 

I priced out a new Columbia taper from a local supplier the other month, just for the fun of it - 'scary' price, and I live in Canada, where they're made.

Maybe we'll have to start our own online store - maybe something like a 'U use it, U own it'? The more you use it, the more you own it?

Deal in customized stuff as well, including what manufacturers might not want to take on because the mfg. $ might get a bit high and the sales volume wouldn't be there enough for them. But for guys who use tools like we do, the extra could be well worth it.

I've built custom tools for a # of things, that have given me a nice edge and made me good $. Now with 3D printing coming online more - better, cheaper, more available - I've had some thoughts on how it could be used for some things I have in mind. Like some custom mud applicator attachments. But there'd have to be more than just my making them for my own use, to make them feasible.

Having things like 'ultimate' knives would be nice, as well. Again, there'd likely have to be more than for just my own use to make making them make sense enough.

I'm going to think on it a bit.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I'm going to think on it a bit.



Start Cal ibrating !


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

mudslingr said:


> Start Cal ibrating !


Smar ty pants. 

It's not a totally new idea to me. I'd thought before about something for 'independents' who already make custom tools. Eg. Icerock, gazman, myself. But if there's problems us end users are running into with distributors, then maybe some of what I was thinking about could be extended in that direction as well(?)
Maybe someone else has some good ideas about such, or initial ideas that could be developed into good ideas.

Right now it's something I'll give some thought to - pull together some possible pieces and see if there's a whole that could be made greater than the parts. At least enough to try it and see if it makes sense enough.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Just picked those up, the 12" box will arrive on monday. 

Drywall master

12" box
10" box
Pump with box attachment
42" handle

$ 1200 canadian :/


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Is this your first time boxing you should make a video of you boxing for the first time. Did you get the dm boxes because they are local?


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Hhhhh yes my 1st time boxing, but im watching it used for the longest time, and i did few strokes using my friend's and fall in love with it. 

Video ? Noo its gonna be the funniest i know LoL. 

I studied all brands and asked many times and honestly all praised DM ! And they are aluminum including the screws which wont rust + the local store beside my home is the one who fixes them and have parts for them and this is the cheapest and most convenient deal on DM's ! 

1200 canadian is less than 1200 US ! 

None could beat this price ! 

Ps: and they are shiny silver colored j/k. 

Ill update you guys when i first use them. 

Thanks for everyone who helped and advised.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks like a decent price. But, I want some RED ones! :thumbup: I'm gonna have to spend some money.:yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> Looks like a decent price. But, I want some RED ones! :thumbup: I'm gonna have to spend some money.:yes:


With all those extra sets you have, Tim, get out some red paint for one of them.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Plastidip them


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

If I was you Corey, since its your first set of boxes why not give the level 5 mega boxes a try? I recently purchased a product from level 5 and I was pleasantly surprised. I would be willing to bet that they are just as good as the rest.


Whoops, sorry Corey, I meant to post this on your thread... lol


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Well only because I dont have anything to compare them too so I wouldnt know if all boxes messed up if something did happen. If you know what I mean hard to explain what im getting at.


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

Corey The Taper said:


> Well only because I dont have anything to compare them too so I wouldnt know if all boxes messed up if something did happen. If you know what I mean hard to explain what im getting at.


If the finish looks good and feels good, what else matters? Most important thing is just mixing your mud right.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Corey The Taper said:


> Well only because I dont have anything to compare them too so I wouldnt know if all boxes messed up if something did happen. If you know what I mean hard to explain what im getting at.


Even when you don't think something is wrong, you can post videos and pics to see if there's something more that can be done to get things to work even better.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

JustMe said:


> Even when you don't think something is wrong, you can post videos and pics to see if there's something more that can be done to get things to work even better.


Lol you trying to convince me to get level 5 is that because im your competition. What I mean is like if something goes wrong its easy to get discouraged especially if it was cheaper thats the first thing I would say why did I buy the cheap not saying its cheap by any means


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Corey The Taper said:


> Lol you trying to convince me to get level 5 is that because im your competition. What I mean is like if something goes wrong its easy to get discouraged especially if it was cheaper thats the first thing I would say why did I buy the cheap not saying its cheap by any means


I'm not a taper. I'm a finisher. So not worried about the competition. 

Another way to look at the price difference as well is that if you keep the tools in good shape, Columbia tools hold their value, should you want to sell them.

But I'm not going to rule out Level5 as being decent. It would be interesting to run their stuff a bit - see just what they might be about.

But they'll have to try and separate themselves more from their G2 past to make good sales headway, I think. Going with a colour other than continuing with red might have helped.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> Just picked those up, the 12" box will arrive on monday.
> 
> Drywall master
> 
> ...



You forgot the 5 1/2" box. If you do a lot of off angles it's worth the extra cash.:yes:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

tomg said:


> The Premier / Blue Line / Tapepro handles should fit pretty much any box - you may just need to adjust the lid stud length.
> Our connector plates are a little thicker, and some of the other brands have the stud adjusted down.
> Just back off the locknut, wind the stud through another turn and nip it up - should be fine.
> http://www.walltools.com/media/productattachments/files/c/o/col-ffb-nonhinged.pdf
> http://www.walltools.com/media/productattachments/files/2/0/20ttx.pdf


The problem with TW boxes is the studs are wider apart than all other boxes. The rascals.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> The problem with TW boxes is the studs are wider apart than all other boxes. The rascals.


TW boxes?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

tomg said:


> TW boxes?


Sorry! Tape Worm boxes. The misfits.


----------



## finishcoat (Feb 18, 2013)

Try win roc there is a store in London Ontario, their prices on DM tools are excellent


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

finishcoat said:


> Try win roc there is a store in London Ontario, their prices on DM tools are excellent


Thats where i got them .. Thanks pal


----------

